# some stuff I have been using



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Just wanted to let some of the older maxima owners here now about two products that have helped my engine run smoother faster while getting better gas mileage. About a couple months ago I did a "seafoam" treatment to my maxima with 215000 miles, and I noticed immediately that the engine was running smoother and revving faster. Then hoping to get better gas mileage, I used a product called "restore: engine restorer". After this I noticed that my car had more pick up and seemed all around more powerful. I don't have a real dyno, but but my "butt" dyno defiantly noticed a difference. Also My gas mileage has gone up by about 50 mile to the tank, because I don't have to use as much throttle to get the same response from my engine now. I use both of the products every oil change, the seafoam before and the restore afterwards.


----------

